# Siemens electric In-Wheel motor video



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

I came across this video of Simens In-wheel electric motor concept a while back, perhaps most of you have already seen this but everytime I view it I'm impressed! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPSoNfmuBXc


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's the concept applied to the Mitsubishi "MiEV"!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnUGvfCkvbk&feature=PlayList&p=BBDF1165E617880A&index=8


----------



## dschill (Mar 19, 2009)

Ahh the amazing youtube...Ive spent hours and hours on it.


----------

